# Best material to patch crack in exterior concrete window sill?



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

I have an exterior concrete window sill that has a crack in it that I want to patch (pic attached). What would be an appropriate material to fill it with? I have on hand a tube of Big Stretch caulk, and a tub of DAP Bondex ready-mixed concrete patch. Would either of those work well? Or should I get something such as Quikrete crack sealant concrete repair (caulk), or GE Silicone II Concrete & Masonry Caulk, or ...? My prep plan is to wire brush and then blow out with a can of compressed air. Thanks. / Rav


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Anything you try to fill it with is going to stick out like a sore thumb and not going to fix it.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Anything you try to fill it with is going to stick out like a sore thumb and not going to fix it.


What would you do then, Joe? I would have tried filling it with something that would match the color as well as possible. Wouldn't it be better to fill it with an appropriate material than to allow water to continue to get in there and make it worse by expanding and contracting?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

This stuff holds pretty well on masonry. It's made to match mortar more so than concrete, but would still match better than Big Stretch. 

http://www.sashco.com/products/mor-flexx/

Yeah, I would clean it and fill it.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

You need a permanent fix, not something you have to do once a year, here's a link.


Forgot to say watch the video.


http://www.mudsupply.com/Simpson-St...n-p/3719.htm?gclid=CN7jjMm7uL0CFU4R7AoddTQASA


----------

